# "fix Alias" Problem Connecting to Network?



## pgolden (Aug 21, 2005)

I saw someone else asked this question, but I didn't see a reply to the answer.

Recently installed 10.4 Tiger on my iMac at work.  Biggest issue I'm having is connecting to other users in my network. (BTW, I'm the sole Mac user in a 100+ PC environment, so I'm pretty much on my own with troubleshooting problems).

Under Panther it was easy to access other computers on the network.  I just clicked on the server icon in Finder, entered my username and password and it displayed asked me which server I wanted to connect to.  When I clicked the appropriate one the server was mounted on the left side of the finder under my hard disk.

Since Tiger's install I click on the server icon but it doesn't ask me for a username or password.  It just opens the window that says "Select the SMB/CIFS shared volume you want to connect to."  When I select it and click "OK"it tells me that the alias can't be open because the original item can't be found.  I can either delete alias, fix alias or click OK.  It appears to not matter which choice I make.  Nothing happens.  The volume doesn't mount in the side of the Finder.

Here's the odd thing...when I open an application (Word, etc.) I can see the volume that I'm trying to connect to in the Finder, but it doesn't appear to be "mounted" as it was under Panther.

It's kind of a pain doing this work-around as I have to do the log in to the network twice before the volume appears.

I'm not sure if any of this is clear, but I'd sure appreciate any advice folks have.

TIA

Patrick


----------



## jscholten (Nov 15, 2006)

I wish I could find the answer to this - I have been having this problem whereby the alias works, and then for no apparent reason, the alias disappears with the usual Hobson's Choice in buttons to click (all with the same effect - nothing happens).
Any updates?


----------



## pgolden (Nov 15, 2006)

Since posting I've found a work-around that seems to work.  When I do get into the network I just add the folder I'm trying to access to the sidebar in the finder.  Then subsequent visits I just click on the icon in the sidebar and it seems to log me in automatically.

It doesn't fix the original problem, but it gets me in, which is what I want anyway.


----------



## jscholten (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for your help! Annoyingly, this "alias", being my network connection into an Active Directory server, automatically appears in my sidebar in Finder, but when it dissappears (for no apparant reason), I get the whole "delete alias" all over again.  This does not happen when I disconnect deliberately - only when the disconnnect is due to the "unknown".  BTW, I only connect to shares, and do not try to login to the server.

I will post any further findings here as and when.


----------

